# Max boost levels?



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

How much boost does this turbo make on the diesel? The Torque app on my phone\bluetooth OBD2 adapter shows 22.5 psi at WOT. Seems a little high to me.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

starspangled6.0 said:


> How much boost does this turbo make on the diesel? The Torque app on my phone\bluetooth OBD2 adapter shows 22.5 psi at WOT. Seems a little high to me.


I believe that is correct. It has been a while since I plugged in my bluetooth OBD2 adapter, but I want to say that it runs over 20 PSI at max boost. I'd be interested to know the difference between overboost and regular boost, but really need a passenger to watch the torque app to do that. I dont think staring at my phone for 10 seconds while driving at WOT would be a good idea.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

starspangled6.0 said:


> How much boost does this turbo make on the diesel? The Torque app on my phone\bluetooth OBD2 adapter shows 22.5 psi at WOT. Seems a little high to me.


On my mechanical boost gauge with the factory tune, 23 psi was the max I would see under heavy acceleration. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I have seen over 31 psi during wide open throttle after being tuned! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Seems a little high to me.


based on what?


----------



## grecco (May 9, 2016)

(where are you guys attaching the mechanical boost gauge? i just got a 2014 with 25k miles few days ago)


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that with a tune mine is completely stock only seen 16 PSI highest on my scan gauge.



BradHerr said:


> On my mechanical boat gauge with the factory tune, 23 psi was the max I would see under heavy acceleration.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That number sounds right to me. I think 21.5 - 22.5 is the max I've seen on my scangauge and I'm completely stock.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

boraz said:


> starspangled6.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a little high to me.
> ...



Comparably sized gas engines. Glad I'm wrong though!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Mine makes 28 psi under full throttle. Not sure why the number everyone sees varies so much. It's on a 30psi boost gauge and it will almost pin it every time. This is with the boost gauge plumbed directly into the intake pipe just before the manifold.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Your gauge is wrong, or showing absolute, but 28 PSI is really low if its absolute.

Unless the difference with the manifold is that huge, but I don't think it is.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Your gauge is wrong, or showing absolute, but 28 PSI is really low if its absolute.
> 
> Unless the difference with the manifold is that huge, but I don't think it is.


The gauge came out of another vehicle that also had a scangauge and it was consistently within 1psi of it so I don't see how it would be wrong. It also sits dead on 0 at idle. I guess it's possible it could have been dropped or something when it was removed, but it seems to be working fine.

I followed a write up on here of how someone installed theirs. Post 19 in this thread shows the same location I used for mine. Hose comes off that fitting, goes about 12" to the electronic sender.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/133673-boost-gauge-2.html


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Then it must just be that huge of a loss, subtract six or so and that would give you the relative pressure of the manifold, or what the OBD2 would give you.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Is that with a tune mine is completely stock only seen 16 PSI highest on my scan gauge.


Do you have the diesel?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

grecco said:


> (where are you guys attaching the mechanical boost gauge? i just got a 2014 with 25k miles few days ago)


There is a write up in the diesel technical section. I don't know how to link the write up, you can search for it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I posted the link to that write up a few posts above.


----------

